# "Motorhome Today" e mail



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Just deleted an e mail allegedly from 'Motorhome Today' which used my first name and told me I had a 'PM' from 'Pete' with a link provided to access the message.

It looked authentic and if I was less than half-awake I would probably have clicked on the link thinking it was MHF. As it was I was dozy enough to open the e mail which may have resulted in some sort of infection 8O 

I've no idea what Motorhome Today is and don't know any motorhoming Pete's so I assume its a scam of some sort.

Anyone shed any light on this?

Apologies in advance to MT and Pete if this was legit  

PS. I'm not intentionally promoting another forum :!:


----------



## smorfit (May 1, 2005)

had the same thing today as well =- but when trying to click on the link it wouldn't let me in - so presume it was something dodgy and deleted it!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There is such a web site

I joined motorhometoday a long time ago now and haven't visited it since i don't know when. Guess thats why I was sent an email.

However I didn't click on the link just in case.

I see I do have it in my Favourites and that link does work ok though I didn't log in.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

I also joined MHT some time ago- I received similar e-mail and tried to log on but it said link was unavailable


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Motorhome Today email*

I also received the same email. Didn't click on the link but searched for Motorhome Today website. The pages don't seem to link, either that or I would have to change my cookies.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Same here...
email with message from Pete..
I did click it and got the "404" page not available... Went direct to my favourites link and their home page but nothing works after that.
Assume they may have a problem after someone sent this scam email. ??


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

tonka said:


> Same here...
> email with message from Pete..
> I did click it and got the "404" page not available... Went direct to my favourites link and their home page but nothing works after that.
> Assume they may have a problem after someone sent this scam email. ??


Exactly same thing

But when I tried to log in, There is an error 404 so I think it is genuine but they have a fault on the login page cos I am a member there


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah i got same email!

but me not being awake, clicked link.. and page didn't open!

so go d knows what i've got .. luckily it was at work and not on my home PC!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > Same here...
> ...


I am not 100% sure but if this is a genuine website, isn't 404 a error when too many people are trying to access at once, which could be explained if everyone is getting up and checking emails and trying to access at once. As I say no expert but something lingers in my mind about the 4040 code from another website.

Edit to add google 404
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/404_error


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Same e-mail here and could not get into the site either.

Was it last week tha Nuke had to deal with someone who was sending unsolicited messages trying to recruit to their own site. Its just a thought but this may be a repeat attempt using a different site as a target but the site has a fault??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep getting emails from the "fun" site, saying they miss me, aw, shame


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had to go look, as I'm sure every one else has.

I nearly peed myself when I saw:-

This is a place for Motorhome facts, as well as Motorhome Fun. that should keep their membership down


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Isn't it funny how some people choose to attempt to gain membership and build a business?

I joined the troop who did the same; received the email, clinked the link...nothing. Worked out it should be .co.uk and not .com which then took me to the site, and what an appalling sight!! LOL

That is not the way to endear a loyal community to subscribe to your business..........but rather, as the current posts are proving, will only poke the point of the barge pole in the noses of them.

I strongly suspect this scarlet pimpernel is among us, spying on our everyday moves, oh, and stealing email addresses.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I think a lot of us may have looked and joined most of the other sites. However this site is undoubtedly far and away the best so this is my main site. I have nothing against fun but in today I really found the bitter ones who are constantly having a go at this site. So now I dont bother to look at today. If nuke continues as he has done to date I believe no other site will catch up but in fairness to some they have postings from members who are not on facts and I dont like to miss much if I can help it so I will read them and if I can help them I will do.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

C7KEN said:


> I think a lot of us may have looked and joined most of the other sites. However this site is undoubtedly far and away the best so this is my main site. I have nothing against fun but in today I really found the bitter ones who are constantly having a go at this site. So now I dont bother to look at today. If nuke continues as he has done to date I believe no other site will catch up but in fairness to some they have postings from members who are not on facts and I dont like to miss much if I can help it so I will read them and if I can help them I will do.


Fun has 6 entries for yesterday in their Motohome Chat as against all our entries yesterday.
Thats why I stay with Nuke 
Mavis
I have just deleted the e-mail in question thanks for the warning :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a Moderator Note.

Just to reassure members - wherever your email addresses were obtained from, it was not from MHF.

It is being looked into BTW.

Zebedee
Moderating Team


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> This is a Moderator Note.
> 
> Just to reassure members - wherever your email addresses were obtained from, it was not from MHF.
> 
> ...


Hello

I may be wrong but I vaguely recall something about the MTD site would be uavailable for improvements but cant really remember what exactly.

Motorhomer


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I would be interested to compare a view headers of these emails to see if the source is a single mailserver or if it is from multiple IP's ie a phishing exercise.

Karl


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I have searched both the .com and .co.uk addresses and both belong to the same person in Bridgewater.

On another forum one of the members is saying that the message reads that the site administrator has had to move it from the .co.uk to the .com so that the former can be sorted out. (if you see what I mean)


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm glad it wasn't just me!

My concern was that the e mail was unsolicited and inappropriately sent to me as I am neither a member nor, to my knowledge, have ever visited the site, so the fact that:

a. they knew my e mail
b. knew my christian name
c. knew that I was interested in motorhomes

raised my suspicions (eventually!) and I thought it might be a well thought out phishing scam like the one's that arrive regularly under the Barclays, Barclaycard, and Halifax titles.

It would be easy to con a regular user of a mh forum to just assume it was a genuine e mail, because it looked like one, and click on the mail then click on the link without really thinking. Use of the title and using the term PM would help to lend credibility to the scam. It wouldn't be as bad as revealing bank details etc. to a false bank site but it could let some sort of trojan (if that's the right term) in.

Thanks for all the interest anyway folks - hope nobody catches anything!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MHT*

Feeling left out, I did not get an email!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: MHT*



Rapide561 said:


> Feeling left out, I did not get an email!


Same here, Russell. I searched all my accounts, and even the spam folders - nothing 

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I am a member on a few sites related to motorhoming Motorhome Today being one of them. Some I just don't visit anymore as their bitterness towards other sites and their constant carping about them gets on my wick!! I also received this email and accessed my PM's, here is the content of the email

*We have moved over to motorhometoday.com why we sort out motorhometoday.co.uk we will use both domain once it up and running.

Many Thank

MHT Team*

My email addressed me with my username for Today and included who the PM was from.

Eh whats going on the above was copied and pasted from the email I got but it is all changed?????? Anyone know why and how?????????????


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just had the same email with the same results. I emaild them back and have asked them to remove all my details (email and MHF user name) from their site. I also use my user namel on O&A (dont log on much though) so the details must have come from either MHF or O&A as these are the only 2 sites I use.

I also commented on the cheap remark about 'facts' and 'fun'

Andy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*PM from MHT*

Hi, I think I too may have had this email, but deleted it, by mistake I will add 8O, and was wondering why I couldn't see it in my inbox here. Obviously didn't read it properly :roll: 
curlyboy


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> *We have moved over to MHT.com why we sort out motorhomefacts.com we will use both domain once it up and running.*


They are going to sort out motorhomefacts.com???? what are they going to do to it :? 8O

Me thinks someone doesn't know what they are doing?

Karl


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Just had the same email with the same results. I emaild them back and have asked them to remove all my details (email and MHF user name) from their site. I also use my user namel on O&A (dont log on much though) so the details must have come from either MHF or O&A as these are the only 2 sites I use.
> 
> ...


I would stress again that there is no way that they could have got e-mail addresses from motorhomefacts. 
I think I signed up once to the "today" lot (for research purposes only, of course  ), but I haven't had the badly written e-mail :roll: either. Maybe I used an address that is no longer live?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Just been to the other site for the first time. From their announcement looks like they were hacked. Now either they are sending this email out to let people who have an account know that they are moving domain or whoever hacked it is trying something.

Seen a few familiar faces over there, was it started by someone who used to be on here? I think I missed something here?

Is today people different to fun people?

BTW i am interested in this issue for professional reasons due the security implications.

Karl


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

gromett said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > *We have moved over to MHT.com why we sort out motorhomefacts.com we will use both domain once it up and running.*
> ...


quite, Karl...

Perhaps they are going round to Nuke's place to "sort him out" :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I did't get the email so I've just logged on to MHT - forgot I was a member - and the message popped up immediately the site opened.

Some familiar names on there that I have not seen in a long time


----------



## llanelliflossy (Dec 26, 2007)

I had the same email, I know I am a member, it was just to say that they are revamping the site and for now they are using .com instead of .co.uk
if that makes any sence


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Oh, MHT is another Motorhome site and nothing to do with fun? This is very confusing lol. I only ever come here and when doing an MH search on google this is the one that comes up.

Looked at the MHT site but you can't even view the forums unless you sign up. 8O 

Ignore my previous posts on this thread please I was very confused.

Karl


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Eh whats going on the above was copied and pasted from the email I got but it is all changed?????? Anyone know why and how?????????????


Hi

If you copy and paste the text from the email to a post here some words ( site addresses) get mangled by the site software here :roll: The actual email looks like the block below..... still quite confusing :roll:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

just type in motorhome today in google and up it pops 
i was suprised at the number of members posting on this thread who are members on there 
chapter


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: MHT*



Rapide561 said:


> Feeling left out, I did not get an email!
> 
> Russell


I didnt get on either  and i'm a member
Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dunno what's been going on.

Didn't get the email, but logged on anyway, and got the PM pop up (as Geoff - St Aubyns - found)

At the bottom of the page:

_Most members ever online in one day was 213, last accomplished on March 5th, 2009._ Well, if it was a scam to get people logging in, it worked :evil:

On here, _Most users ever online was 1792 on 2008-03-25, 14:10:02_, and we currently have 288 registered users online. MHT currently has 15 members online :roll:

Gerald

_Edit: explanation -
*i would like to thank you all for waiting, but we are now back up and running better. we found we needed to change servers, which are in the USA and had very little notice. for a short while we ran under the .com but then we had to also shut .com down. we are now going well. we run this forum on a server in the USA for free and no costs to me . so please support us and pass the word round. NB you can also view the forum via .com*
Note - copied and pasted. Lack of capitals etc down to Dave Bess :roll: _


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Dunno what's been going on.
> 
> Didn't get the email, but logged on anyway, and got the PM pop up (as Geoff - St Aubyns - found)
> 
> ...


Ohher wasn't the 25th March easter last year :?: why weren't all MHF members off in their motorhomes :?:


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

*Motorhome Today back up and working Email OK*

Not Spam but the system was down whilst they changed domain. It was legitimate the email you rceived


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

So I am not the only one to get this e-mail, I guess that's comforting!

The link worked for me, and invited me to log on in order to receive my 'message'. What worried me was that I used my user name from this forum and it required the SAME PASSWORD! :evil: Went into my profile and it shows my date of birth, location and what motorhome I have!

I can see it would be relatively easy to get certain detail, but _password_?

Mark


----------

